# фактор



## pimlicodude

From Solzhenitsyn:


> А было в нём не только что «евреи… заняты революционной пропагандой», но и «помимо преступной агитации… избрали ещё два важных фактора – искусственное вздорожание предметов первой необходимости и исчезновение из обращения разменной монеты»


What does фактор mean here? Factor doesn't make sense in English. Two objectives?


----------



## Awwal12

pimlicodude said:


> What does фактор mean here? Factor doesn't make sense in English.


Well, it sounds almost equally weird in modern Russian (and probably didn't sound well even back when it was written). "Objectives" or "modes of action", perhaps?..


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> What does фактор mean here? Factor doesn't make sense in English. Two objectives?


Действия и/или обстоятельства, влияющие на  какой либо объект, ситуацию, отношения.
*фактор*
-а, м., книжн.
Существенное обстоятельство, движущая сила какого-л. процесса, явления, определяющая его развитие, характер или отдельные черты.
Фактор времени.
Теория факторов.
Необъятные пространства, которые со всех сторон окружают и теснят русского человека, - не внешний, материальный, а внутренний, духовный фактор его жизни (Бердяев).
Этимология:
Из западноевропейских языков (нем. Faktor, фр. facteur ← лат. factor ‘создатель’, ‘мастер’, ‘виновник’). В русском языке появляется на рубеже XVIII-XIX вв., первоначально в знач. ‘поверенный в международной торговле’, и только в публицистике 50-60-х гг. XIX в. развивается обобщенное его знач.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Очевидно, что в своей пропаганде евреи использовали указанные факторы (т. е., по сути, факты).


----------



## MIDAV

pimlicodude said:


> From Solzhenitsyn:
> 
> What does фактор mean here? Factor doesn't make sense in English. Two objectives?



It's not from Solzhenitsyn. It's a quote from an internal police document (circular) issued in early 20th century.

Given the original document, I would say what they call _фактор _is a means or a mechanism (presumably) used actively by the Jews towards achieving their ultimate goal of destabilizing the Russian empire and bringing about a revolution.

To my mind, _factor/фактор _fits here just as well (just as poorly) as anything.


----------



## Rosett

MIDAV said:


> To my mind, _factor/фактор _fits here just as well (just as poorly) as anything.


_Фактор_ is widely used in the context of revolutionary activities. There’s nothing outstanding or uncommon in the police report, as cited above.
Факторы революции в современной России
Это демографический рост, перепроизводство элиты и ослабление государства[2]. Рассмотрим подробней эти революционные факторы в контексте
Революция и ее причины: ответы и новые вопросы Текст научной статьи ...
by АА Никифоров · 2008 · Cited by 18 — Таким образом, предпосылками революции являются два необходимых взаимовлияющих фактора:
Механизм возникновения революций основан на пяти факторах
Nov 5, 2017 — Для того, чтобы предсказать приближающуюся революцию, необходимо обращать внимание на пять факторов,…


----------



## MIDAV

Rosett said:


> …


The problem is the two factors mentioned in the police document are actually supposed to be created or at least actively promoted by the Jews themselves, which doesn’t align well with your quoted definitions and examples. I just can't think of a better word though.


----------



## Awwal12

Rosett said:


> _Фактор_ is widely used in the context of revolutionary activities.


The issue here is not the "context" but the semantics. "Они избрали фактор искусственного вздорожания предметов первой необходимости" doesn't really make much sense in normal Russian, because 1. it sounds as if that "factor" exists independently of them and they're just going to using it somehow,  which, however, contradicts the context and common sense, and 2. it remains blatantly unclear what FOR they have chosen it actually.

Makes just as much sense as террористы избрали фактор завтрашнего покушения на президента, it seems.


----------



## pimlicodude

Awwal12 said:


> The issue here is not the "context" but the semantics. "Они избрали фактор искусственного вздорожания предметов первой необходимости" doesn't really make much sense in normal Russian, because 1. it sounds as if that "factor" exists independently of them and they're just going to using it somehow,  which, however, contradicts the context and common sense, and 2. it remains blatantly unclear what FOR they have chosen it actually.
> 
> Makes just as much sense as террористы избрали фактор завтрашнего покушения на президента, it seems.


Factor makes no sense in English. Maybe "two options"?


----------



## MIDAV

pimlicodude said:


> Factor makes no sense in English. Maybe "two options"?


They are creating/facilitating something (e.g. high prices) that ultimately becomes a factor in the overall revolutionary development on the national level – what's wrong with that? 

Also, the phenomenon (high prices) might exist anyway, even without their intervention, maybe to a lesser degree. Does it become a valid factor then?


----------



## nizzebro

I would be great to see the complete context.
In my understanding, "factor", at least that in Russian, is merely "fact" + "actor". That is, a fact acting itself (where "acting" could as well mean just it being present). Nothing prevents us from using the idea of "choosing" a factor - the matter is only  the purpose of this choosing. I might choose, for instance, to rely on some factor.


----------



## MIDAV

nizzebro said:


> "factor", at least that in Russian, is merely "fact" + "actor"


I hate feeling like I'm doing the moderator's job, but _factor _is originally Latin for _doer/maker_. Also, _fact _and _actor _come from two different Latin verbs – _facere _(make) and _agere _(act). And all of that has no importance for the subject of the current discussion as we are talking about two modern languages – English and Russian.


----------



## nizzebro

MIDAV said:


> Also, _fact _and _actor _come from two different Latin verbs – _facere _(make) and _agere _(act). And all of that has no importance for the subject of the current discussion as we are talking about two modern languages – English and Russian.


I appreciate your erudition, but I didn't mention the etymology. I just formulated the essence in my own words ("In my understanding...")
But I agree that the wording I used can appear confusing; let's say that the thing I referred to as "fact" is anything impersonal that manifests itself in some way in context of affecting on other entities - an influence, dynamics, an obstacle or support.


----------



## pimlicodude

nizzebro said:


> I would be great to see the complete context.
> In my understanding, "factor", at least that in Russian, is merely "fact" + "actor". That is, a fact acting itself (where "acting" could as well mean just it being present). Nothing prevents us from using the idea of "choosing" a factor - the matter is only  the purpose of this choosing. I might choose, for instance, to rely on some factor.


The whole paragraph is:


> Однако и не одна Ставка занялась вопросом о спекулянтах, и именно в связи с деятельностью «вообще евреев». 9 января 1916 временный директор Департамента полиции Кафафов подписал секретное распоряжение – циркулярно всем губернаторам, градоначальникам и губернским жандармским управлениям. Но «разведка» общественности почти сразу вырвала этот секрет – и уже ровно через месяц, 10 февраля, Чхеидзе в Государственной Думе, оттесняя все очередные и срочные вопросы, прочёл этот документ с кафедры. А было в нём не только что «евреи… заняты революционной пропагандой», но и «помимо преступной агитации… избрали ещё два важных фактора – искусственное вздорожание предметов первой необходимости и исчезновение из обращения разменной монеты» – скупают её, а через то «стремятся внушить населению недоверие к русским деньгам»: что «русское правительство обанкротилось, так как не имеет металла даже для монеты». А целью всё это имеет, в оценке циркуляра, – «добиться отмены черты еврейской оседлости, так как настоящий момент они считают наиболее благоприятным для достижения своих целей путём поддержания смуты в стране». Никаких мер при этом Департамент не предлагал, а сообщал «для сведения».


----------



## MIDAV

Here is the context I've been using: 

«Губернаторам, градоначальникам, начальникам областей и губернским жандармским управлениям. По полученным в департаменте полиции сведениям, евреи посредством многочисленных подпольных организаций в настоящее время усиленно заняты революционною пропагандою, при чем, с целью возбуждения общего недовольства в России, они, помимо преступной агитации в войсках и крупных промышленных и заводских центрах Империи, а равно и подстрекательств к забастовкам, избрали еще два важных фактора — искусственное вздорожание предметов первой необходимости и исчезновение из обращения звонкой монеты. Исходя из тех соображений, что ни военные неудачи, ни революционная агитация не оказывают серьезного влияния на народные массы, революционеры и их вдохновители евреи, а также тайные сторонники Германии, намереваются вызвать общее недовольство и протест против войны путем голода и чрезмерного вздорожания жизненных продуктов. В этих видах злонамеренные коммерсанты несомненно скрывают товары, замедляют их доставку на места и, насколько возможно, задерживают разгрузку товаров на железнодорожных станциях. Благодаря недостатку звонкой монеты в обращении, евреи стремятся внушить населению недоверие к русским деньгам, обесценить таковые и заставить, таким образом, вкладчиков брать свои сбережения из государственных кредитных учреждений и сберегательных касс, а металлическую монету, как единственную якобы имеющую ценность, прятать. По поводу выпуска разменных марок евреи усиленно распространяют среди населения слухи, что русское правительство обанкротилось, так как не имеет металла даже для монет. Вместе с тем, еврейские агенты повсеместно скупают по повышенной цене серебряную и медную монету. По тем же сведениям, широкое участие евреев в описанной преступной деятельности, повидимому, объясняется стремлением их добиться отмены черты еврейской оседлости, так как и настоящий момент они считают наиболее благоприятным для достижения своих целей путем поддержания смуты в стране. Об изложенном департамент полиции сообщает вам для сведения. И. д. директора Кафафов. За делопроизводителя Броецкий. И. д. регистратора Виноградов»


----------



## nizzebro

Thank you MIDAV for the context;
To me it seems adequate: yes, they had selected two options they would create themselves later, but even if so, the options are anyway presented as _future factors of discontent _- that is, not its direct cause, but additional components that are to sum up and intensify the disorder.
Now I see that I missed an important point: a "factor" is never the main "engine", but only something additional.


----------



## Rosett

MIDAV said:


> the two factors mentioned in the police document are actually supposed to be created or at least actively promoted by the Jews themselves, which doesn’t align well with your quoted definitions and examples


Хотя бы и так. То ли он украл, то ли у него украли… согласно политическим аксиомам, от перемены мест слагаемых политическая сумма (результат - революция) не меняется.
Со словом _фактор_ в данном контексте всё в порядке: по факту, _фактор_ активно используется в рассматриваемом аспекте.


----------

